# Moving The Home Haunt



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Very excited! 
Bought a new place and it has a large double garage and back yard that is Halloween approved!
Finally I'll no longer have to Build and then tear down our Halloween haunt structure from scratch each year!
I'll post some pic sometime after we take possesion!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Good for you!
Look forward to seeing what kind of play space you will have.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

That's so exciting! Good for you! Many happy haunts at your new home!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Awesome, congrats! That must feel so relieving!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on the new digs!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats on the new place!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear the new place will be Halloween friendly, but I'm sure that was a requirement for the new digs.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

That is my goal one day as well!!!!!!!


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good for you, and many happy haunts..


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations SS!!! That is great news!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> I'll post some pic sometime after we take possesion!


Are you possessing the house or will it possess you? Congrats!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Congrats Screaming Scarecrow! I am thrilled for you and your new house! It is always nice when you have the room you need to spread your haunt around. I've been to your website and I have to say, you go all out for Halloween. We need more Screaming Scarecrows in the world.  Happy news!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wishing, Halloween house-warming gifts abound.


----------

